

IP and Licensing Basics: A One-Day Review [by LES USA/Canada] - dctoedt
http://www.lesusacanada.org/chapters/usa/houston-chapter/september-5-2014-houston-chapter-ip-licensing-basics
(From poster:)  Disclosure: I&#x27;m part of the planning committee and one of the instructors.
======
dctoedt
(From the poster:) Disclosure: I'm part of the planning committee and one of
the presenters.

